# Pick of the liter



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello all! We'll we have first pick of the liter and we decided on a male. 3 to choose from. 2 black and white and one mostly white with sable markings around face and a spot on back. Help!!!! They are all cute. What should I consider, especially I hear that their coats change from what I have been reading. Is this true for all havs or just those with the gene?


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't worry about color. Look for personality.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree that personality and temperament are more important than color. I went to the breeder planning on taking an almost solid black male but ended up taking Manny after seeing his personality. The solid black was extremely shy and reserved. He was also starting to silver so I don't think that he would have stayed black, but that didn't play into our choice as much as the personality differences.

Some days I think that shy and more reserved might be a good thing, especially when he's overly rambunctious (yesterday!!!), but I wouldn't trade him.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree. Go with the most easy going,happy go lucky one that's my scudders personality and he is an amazing dog!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I told my breeder that I preferred a female. Once she got to know us, and the personalities of the puppies, she matched us up perfectly. We were in our early 60's at the time and she knew I was looking for a 'lap dog'... I certainly got one!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I say you'll know when you go see them. There will be one that stands out above the rest.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Another vote for personality. Don't pick on color but your lifestyle and the kind of dog personality you want. If you're working with a good breeder they will help you with this.


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you all!!! We'll we def are going male because we have too many females in house already says my husband. Always had male dogs. And yes I agree, personality. Can someone explain the color change of the havanese? That is what I am curious about. Read a little on the forum and is it a gene that one of parents have??? Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

jsmith2615 said:


> Can someone explain the color change of the havanese? That is what I am curious about. Read a little on the forum and is it a gene that one of parents have??? Thanks for all your help!!


I can't explain, but I can show you before and after pictures:


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to try again


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Whoops!!! I meant Steelers Fan!!!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

jsmith2615 said:


> Thank you all!!! We'll we def are going male because we have too many females in house already says my husband. Always had male dogs. And yes I agree, personality. Can someone explain the color change of the havanese? That is what I am curious about. Read a little on the forum and is it a gene that one of parents have??? Thanks for all your help!!


I'm new to this breed so I have limited knowledge on Havanese color genetics, but the below website has some amazing pictures of the vast array of colors and patterns that they display. I loved looking at this site and the differences in "before" and "after" shots.

http://www.havanesecolors.com/rainbow.html


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My Jack was solid black with white as a puppy but he had the "silvering" gene so he started turning grey at the age of four months. Now he is pretty much a solid dove grey with white. His head is a bit darker. Still cute as a button but not my original little black and white puppy.

You should ask if the parents have the silvering gene so you won't be surprised. I knew because I met both parents.  They were adorable.


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank u morriscsps!!! That is what I will do. My guess is no because mom was black with very little white and dad is white!!! Thank you for your help!! Very confusing to a newbie


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok so I am not looking at color but was asked by breeder to pick 2 of 4 male pups bc others are going to visit and pick. They are too young and can't hold them yet so how do I do this. I do have faith in this breeder as my friend used her and loves her hav of 6 years. She is giving me first pick and wants me to be happy. Help!!!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

How old are the pups? Usually the breeders can give you a personality description and you can use that to help make your choice. I usually want the most rambunctious one but somebody else may prefer a couch potato.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

jsmith2615 said:


> Ok so I am not looking at color but was asked by breeder to pick 2 of 4 male pups bc others are going to visit and pick. They are too young and can't hold them yet so how do I do this. I do have faith in this breeder as my friend used her and loves her hav of 6 years. She is giving me first pick and wants me to be happy. Help!!!


My breeder politely asked something similar and I declined. I had put down a deposit and was told I got to choose first. The pups shouldn't leave their mom until 9 - 10 weeks, and you should be able to visit them soon.

Try to stand firm and ask your breeder what's the earliest you can visit the pups. Tell him/her that you will make your selection after meeting them. The others can wait because it's not like they get to take them home any sooner. It's a psycological thing because everyone wants to know who's "their" puppy, but it doesn't truly matter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> My breeder politely asked something similar and I declined. I had put down a deposit and was told I got to choose first. The pups shouldn't leave their mom until 9 - 10 weeks, and you should be able to visit them soon.
> 
> Try to stand firm and ask your breeder what's the earliest you can visit the pups. Tell him/her that you will make your selection after meeting them. The others can wait because it's not like they get to take them home any sooner. It's a psycological thing because everyone wants to know who's "their" puppy, but it doesn't truly matter.


REALLY good answer, John!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am glad I could help with the color a bit but I will throw my two cents in the rest of the gang. Work the breeder on matching the personality of the puppy to the dynamics of your family. 

Cuddlers with the couch potatoes. Agility dogs to the outdoorsy types. Shy doggies with the quiet bookworms. Rambunctious bouncers with the kids.

I used to go for the bouncers but with Jack, I wanted a cuddler. The breeder had two b&w puppies but only Jack was a snuggle bunny which she knew.


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

jsmith2615 said:


> Thank you all!


So when do you get to pick, will you go visit and when will we get to see some cute puppy pics?


----------

